# how much substrate



## nikkib197 (May 3, 2010)

so im setting up a 20 gallon tall planted tank and i have a 20 pound bag of eco complete. should i buy another bag? or i read something about silver sand should i put that as the first layer? any other suggestions. thanks.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

If you use Eco complete, you don't need to mix it with anything else. You should aim for 2-3 inch layer depending on the type of plant you are planning on growing. Usually for stem plants, swords and Echinodorus, you want a deeper substrate because they are deep rooters and I would even go 4 inch in that case. You can also stagger the thickness, thinner at the front, thicker at the back and plant your deep rooters at the back.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i know its a different forum, but they do have a lot of useful tools 

Substrate Calculator


----------



## nikkib197 (May 3, 2010)

neven said:


> i know its a different forum, but they do have a lot of useful tools
> 
> Substrate Calculator


thanks, it says i need 56lbs for 3.5inches. so at least 1 more bag


----------



## nikkib197 (May 3, 2010)

Captured Moments said:


> If you use Eco complete, you don't need to mix it with anything else. You should aim for 2-3 inch layer depending on the type of plant you are planning on growing. Usually for stem plants, swords and Echinodorus, you want a deeper substrate because they are deep rooters and I would even go 4 inch in that case. You can also stagger the thickness, thinner at the front, thicker at the back and plant your deep rooters at the back.


i want cryptocorynes in my tank so how deep should the substrate be?


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't have crypts but I believe they are similar to swords and Echinodorus in their needs. I have a few swords and Echinodorus in one of my tank and if I peek underneath through the glass, I can see an extensive root system. The roots spread out in all direction. The roots need space to spread out. If you had a shallower substrate, say 2 inches only, it will be only a matter of time before all the available space is used up and the plants will suffer from the "potbound" effect. But then again, if you only have a couple of deep rooters in a 20 gallon tank, it may not be a problem but if you have lots, then your substrate will be a complete tangled mess. The plants will not be happy and all the nutrients from the substrate will be exhausted rather quickly. Swords and E. will primarily take nutrients from the substrate (root feeders) unlike other plants and most stem plants which develop roots along the stems and can absorb nutrients from the water column through their leaves and roots.
So, that's why it is better to have a deeper substrate if you plan on growing swords and crypts.

On another note, it would be interesting to test out growing these types of plants in shallow substrate and observe the growth effect. Will they appear stunted or growth will be slow due to the lack of space. I know in Bonsai culture, the roots are trimmed and confined to a small pot so as to keep everyting small. However said, nutrients is still required and you may have to add fertilizer tabs to the substrate.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

by far an expert here , but I would go with 3" for the Crypts. When I got mine they have some sizable roots on them when they are bigger


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

any deeper than 3 inches you have a greater risk of gas pockets being disturbed when replanting down the road


----------



## nikkib197 (May 3, 2010)

ok, im kinda getting conflicting answers, but i will get 2 20lbs bags of eco-complete and i think i will slope it upwards towards the back. That way the larger crypts will have more space, and the smaller ones will have less.

lets hope this works. thanks everyone. i wont be adding the substrate for at least a week so im still open to more suggestions. thanks.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

you'll be fine  in reality its what we prefer. Sloped always words the best imo. I tend to keep my fronts around 2 inches to 2.5 inches


----------

